# Was beinhlatet JSF Komponenten



## kossy (25. Aug 2012)

Hallo !

Mich würde mal interessieren zu erfahren, was sich exakt hinter einer JSF Komponente verbirgt. Nehmen wir dazu mal die DataTable (Rich Faces) als Beispiel. Mich interessiert jetzt, was genau dahinter steht, wenn ich eine beliebige Datenstruktur dieser Komponente übergebe, läuft innerhalb einer solchen Komponente nur HTML Code in Kombination mit Java Script als Logik ab und das ist dann letztenendes das, was mir gerendert wird? Oder steckt codetechnisch noch mehr in einer solchen Komponente?

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (25. Aug 2012)

Moin,

OHO da ist VIEL mehr dahinter. Eine JSF-Komponenten ist in aller erster linie mal ein Object. Diese Objekte kannst du sogar in deiner Bean oder einer Klasse Refferenzieren. Java-Script oder AJAX hat damit im ersten Augenblick mal garnichts zu tun. AJAX ist ein netter Support der bei manchen Komponenten beigefügt wurde. Hat aber nichts mit der JSF-Technologie zu tun, ist nur ein "AddOn".

Eine Komponente besteht immer aus der Logik (Die Logik der einzelnen Komponente) und dem Rendered-Teil (Was rauskommt wenn der Servletcontainer interpretiert). 

Daher ist ein h:dataTable auch in der Lage eine Collection zu interpretieren. Mit JS wäre das nen ganz schönes Geraffel. 

( Geraffel ich mag dieses Wort xD )

Kannst du Englisch ? Wenn ja ist dieser Link sher Aufschlussreich:

http://www.exadel.com/tutorial/jsf/HowToWriteYourOwnJSFComponents.pdf

LG


----------



## kossy (26. Aug 2012)

Hallo !



F.S.WhiTeY hat gesagt.:


> Eine Komponente besteht immer aus der Logik (Die Logik der einzelnen Komponente)



Ja, aber diese Logik muss ja irgendwie implementiert worden sein und stelle ich mir die Frage, in welcher Sprache / mit welcher Technologie dieses umgesetzt wurde.



F.S.WhiTeY hat gesagt.:


> und dem Rendered-Teil (Was rauskommt wenn der Servletcontainer interpretiert).



und dieser teil muss ja irgendwie erzeugt / generiert werden und auch hier wieder die Frage mit welcher Sprache / Technologie dieses geschieht.

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## Fant (26. Aug 2012)

Mit Java? 

Schau doch einfach mal in den Code rein. Ist doch alles OpenSource...
Hier hast du zB den Link zum aktuellen Mojarra-Release: https://maven.java.net/content/repo...x.faces/2.1.12/javax.faces-2.1.12-sources.jar


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (26. Aug 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen das das alles in dem Link erklärt wird den ich gepostet habe.....


----------

